# EBT at Walmart Grocery Pickup VIA Doordash



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Any dashers picking up EBT orders at Walmart? I found an article online about s pilot program, but is doordash picking up EBT online purchases made at Walmart?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No but Amazon has a program also for low income


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Any dashers picking up EBT orders at Walmart? I found an article online about s pilot program, but is doordash picking up EBT online purchases made at Walmart?


Who is paying for the delivery? And don't tell me the taxpayers!



nighthawk398 said:


> No but Amazon has a program also for low income


A program? For what? Buying stuff or delivery, or both? Wondered how long it would be before Amazon figured out how to tap into the entitlement culture.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> No but Amazon has a program also for low income


Grocery deliveries are made to EBT recipients? How is the delivery paid for?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I'll file this in the same category as the medical businesses and health insurance companies ordering rides for their patients but not tipping the drivers. 

I've had more than one pax tell me their insurance is paying for the ride to the doctor's office, or hospital for treatment, etc. but the insurance company is not allowed to tip. I think that's bull crap in two ways: One, it's probably not accurate; and two, it's how the insurance companies get a cheaper ride. 

I had one pax being sent home after surgery who needed me to help him out of the wheelchair, into my vehicle, gather all his belongings, pack them into the car, assist him with his medical equipment, and then do it all again when we arrived to his apartment and help him get inside! 

I'm not the county "provide-a-ride" and I'm not a medical transport unit. I realized early on with ride share driving that you have to give your permission to be taken advantage of. 

Now, when I accept a ride that is a pick up at a medical or hospital location, as soon as I arrive the pickup location I call and "qualify" the pax; i.e.,pax visiting at the hospital, pax is an employee, pax is patient being discharged, does the pax require assistance getting in or out of the vehicle. If they require assistance, I tell them they need to cancel the ride and call someone qualified for medical support. 

Have to set the ground rules, people. It's for the well-being of all including the driver!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> I'll file this in the same category as the medical businesses and health insurance companies ordering rides for their patients but not tipping the drivers.
> 
> I've had more than one pax tell me their insurance is paying for the ride to the doctor's office, or hospital for treatment, etc. but the insurance company is not allowed to tip. I think that's bull crap in two ways: One, it's probably not accurate; and two, it's how the insurance companies get a cheaper ride.
> 
> ...


I damned sure ain't wiping nobody's ass. What does this have to do with subsidized grocery delivery?

You are welcome to elaborate some about ADA threats to taking groceries inside, and carry a bowl if mixed fruit with some body lotion, because your gonna be pampering that online Walmart shopper if they can get away with it!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Any dashers picking up EBT orders at Walmart? I found an article online about s pilot program, but is doordash picking up EBT online purchases made at Walmart?


This is so wrong. Maybe the autonomous vehicles DD has will deliver these EBT orders.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This is so wrong. Maybe the autonomous vehicles DD has will deliver these EBT orders.


If somebody bought hundreds of dollars of groceries, I give that customer free delivery. Just sayin


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If somebody bought hundreds of dollars of groceries, I give that customer free delivery. Just sayin


Sure that's the plan... free delivery and cut the driver pay even more. Who is going to pay the driver for those free deliveries? No thanks on those orders in the future.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> I'll file this in the same category as the medical businesses and health insurance companies ordering rides for their patients but not tipping the drivers.
> 
> I've had more than one pax tell me their insurance is paying for the ride to the doctor's office, or hospital for treatment, etc. but the insurance company is not allowed to tip. I think that's bull crap in two ways: One, it's probably not accurate; and two, it's how the insurance companies get a cheaper ride.
> 
> ...


Digging a little deeper than money it's pretty heartless to send someone post op home with an Uber driver that could just tossed the pax and all their medical supplies on the curve, say "My job is done," then leave.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Local Walmart grocery delivery and their website says they DO NOT*/*CAN NOT accept EBT payment.
Suspect talk of EBT use is just 'talk'.


----------

